# F1 Grand Prix Champion Collection 1:43 Value?



## otterslide (Sep 26, 2021)

Somebody I know has inherited 70 model cars, 1:43 scale, pictures below. They're not really sure what these are worth, could anybody chime in? They have the boxes too.
I can only attach 10 photos.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You will get a larger response back over in the diecast section. (if you want me to move your post over there - just let me know.) Some of these may actually be model kits so you may want to duplicate your post over in the diecast section instead.

We always recommend the ebay sold listing to determine the current market value. You can use other sites as well.

I will also link you to a set of threads that already provide most of the answers to all the usual questions and situations about selling an inherited collection. 

In the case of your friend the prices are going to vary greatly by the brand behind each model. Having the boxes will help increase values and if you have the paperwork or shipping boxes even more value can be added.

The main question to ask yourself is how much time do you (or they) want to invest in photography, researching, documenting and listing them somewhere for sale! Or have someone else do it for you!









So, I want to sell my inherited collection...


Been meaning to do this for awhile now and might as well get started. Here you will find a collection of threads of people who re-find their childhood collection, inherited one from a family member, friend or have found a blow out lot at a garage sale/storage unit auction. Most often they also...




www.hobbytalk.com





We have sections here at hobbytalk if you want to list them here as a group or individually. Let us know what you (or they) decide and if you have additional questions.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the print/art work hanging on the wall part of the collection and for sale?


----------

